# Freniac grip ergonomics?



## smozes (Mar 7, 2014)

Has anyone here bought the Freniac grip?

I've had a Freniac grip on the S90 and liked it. Just wondering how the ergonomics work on the M, with the index finger having to remain in the back on the shutter button. 

Comments or pictures appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DRR (Mar 10, 2014)

I have one, and I really like it. My quickie review at the end of this thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17891.0

The OEM grip did not allow you to handhold the camera with one hand very well. You basically had to "pinch grip" the camera in order to hold it. The Freniac grip allows you much more purchase, so your middle, ring, pinkie fingers can "pull" to the side, while keeping the index finger free for shutter release. It's a much more stable solution IMO.


----------



## DRR (Mar 10, 2014)

Hope this helps?


----------



## smozes (Mar 12, 2014)

Apparently I misspelled his name when searching for reviews. Thanks


----------



## DRR (Mar 15, 2014)

Oops. I trashed the photos I took of gripping the grip when I was cleaning out my public folder. Let me know if you didn't get a chance to see them or if you want them reposted.


----------



## jebrady03 (Mar 16, 2014)

I didn't really care for it to be honest. It just wasn't comfortable to me when shooting and I actually preferred the original grip. Having said that, it did make holding the camera via the grip easier. But the bigger factor for me was comfort while shooting.

I realize I'm in the SMALL minority with that opinion and if you've used one of his grips before and liked it, I can't see why you wouldn't like the grip for the M.


----------



## smozes (Mar 16, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> I didn't really care for it to be honest. It just wasn't comfortable to me when shooting and I actually preferred the original grip. Having said that, it did make holding the camera via the grip easier. But the bigger factor for me was comfort while shooting.
> 
> I realize I'm in the SMALL minority with that opinion and if you've used one of his grips before and liked it, I can't see why you wouldn't like the grip for the M.



We had an expensive drop with the s90, so it was important to me to have the extra secure handling. The thing is, the M body is thicker, so the shutter is farther back from the other fingers which is not ideal.


----------

